# NYS Medicaid and CPTs 74176-74178



## Sheila1112 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

Is anyone from NYS getting denials for CPT codes 74176-74178 from Medicaid??  How do we go about getting these paid??

Thank you in advance for your help,
Sheila


----------



## Grintwig (Apr 5, 2011)

Have they been pre-certed before they are performed?
In the last year Medicaid in our state has been requiring us to pre-cert alot of imaging and radiological studies. If these are not pre-certed before they are performed they are denying them.
Could it be that Medicaid in your area has begun doing the same thing?
Our Medicaid has a list online of the things they are requiring pre-cert for.


----------

